# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  'Bamjet' në Itali

## kacile

kam rreth 10 vjet ne itali por sme ka zene syri ndonjehere ne asnje treg "bamjet" 
doja te di nese egziston kjo lloj prime ketu e si quhet sepse kur shkoj ne treg nuk arrij tua shpjegoj.....   

na mori malli per i tav bame me mish

----------


## D&G Feminine

Okra i thone anglisht, ocra me duket italisht

Ja dhe nje foto per tia tregu "katunareve" atje.  :ngerdheshje:  Nuk e di ne Itali, po ketu ne amerike zakonisht bamjet nuk i shesin ne supermarket, po ne dyqane pak me te specializuara si psh produkte organike ose dyqane me te vogla. Une i kam shume qef per vete, i boj nje here ne 2-3 jave  :buzeqeshje: 

Edhe kacile, komplimente per emrin, m'ka shku menja per i kacile me fiq  :Lulja3:

----------


## kacile

shume faleminderit per foton tani po e printoj dhe do ta marr gjithmone me vete kur te shkoj ne treg per tua teguar sepse keta tergtaret ketu kush e di se cfare mendojne se hame ne shqiptaret, na marrin per marsiane :@p

----------


## sanfrancesco

> shume faleminderit per foton tani po e printoj dhe do ta marr gjithmone me vete kur te shkoj ne treg per tua teguar sepse keta tergtaret ketu kush e di se cfare mendojne se hame ne shqiptaret, na marrin per marsiane :@p


ciao, 
bamjet i gjen neper dyqane africane ne itali ose aziatike.Somalet i thone bamje si ne, ose po pate ndonje dyqan turk afer i gjen me siguri..
hajt shendet..

----------


## SEABREEZE

> kam rreth 10 vjet ne itali por sme ka zene syri ndonjehere ne asnje treg "bamjet" 
> doja te di nese egziston kjo lloj prime ketu e si quhet sepse kur shkoj ne treg nuk arrij tua shpjegoj.....   
> 
> na mori malli per i tav bame me mish


Pershendetje. 
Okra-ABELMOSCHUS ESCULENTUS ( LAT )
 :Lulja3:  Ne Itali bamjen e quajne abelmosco
Ne USA bamjet njihen me emrin okra ose gumbo te cilen ne fakt si fjale e kane sjelle emigrantet italiane. Nuk eshte cudi qe ta gjesh edhe me variantin turk i cili eshte tamam si en shqip- bamya.
Me psohte ke edhe disa variante me te cilat thirret okra ne gjuhe te ndryshme
Dansk (Danish)
n. - okra 

Nederlands (Dutch)
een soort peulvrucht 

Français (French) 
n. - (Bot, Culin) okra, gombo 

Deutsch (German) 
n. - (bot.) Eßbarer Eibisch, Gumbo 

Ελληνική (Greek) 
n. - (φυτολ.) μπάμια 

Italiano (Italian) 
abelmosco 

Português (Portuguese) 
n. - quiabo (m) 

Русский (Russian) 
охра 

Español (Spanish) 
n. - quingombó

----------


## kacile

shume faleminderit per bashkepunimin

----------


## Jimi_Hendrix

Dicka si i therrasim ne i therrasin dhe ne itali. Thjesht nuk para pelqehen prandaj dhe nuk i shikon verdalle. Une per vete i kam gjetur nja dy here dhe i kam marre. Nuk mbaj mend mire stinen por me duket se tani duhet ti gjesh!

ciao

----------


## patoku

> Dicka si i therrasim ne i therrasin dhe ne itali. Thjesht nuk para pelqehen prandaj dhe nuk i shikon verdalle. Une per vete i kam gjetur nja dy here dhe i kam marre. Nuk mbaj mend mire stinen por me duket se tani duhet ti gjesh!
> 
> ciao



Hihihiih...me rafte pika...po pse nuk i merr me vete nga shqiperia...ketej zor se gjehen se che io sappia nn rriten neanche...por emrin di qe e kane
"CORNA GRECHE" :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jimi_Hendrix

> Hihihiih...me rafte pika...po pse nuk i merr me vete nga shqiperia...ketej zor se gjehen se che io sappia nn rriten neanche...por emrin di qe e kane
> "CORNA GRECHE"



O rrusho, lol, ca corna greche thu ti mi amon?

Nejse, keto bamjet qe kam ble une knej u qushin ndryshe nga bamjet qe rriten anej nga ty!  :uahaha:  

Ciao, me co il tuo numrin e celular, ene andiamo a mangiare un po di bamie bashke insieme!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## aimilius

> kam rreth 10 vjet ne itali por sme ka zene syri ndonjehere ne asnje treg "bamjet" 
> doja te di nese egziston kjo lloj prime ketu e si quhet sepse kur shkoj ne treg nuk arrij tua shpjegoj.....   
> 
> na mori malli per i tav bame me mish


Ne fakt fjala me e perdorur gjeresisht nuk eshte as abelmosco as corna greche por *gombo*
shikoje ketu perkthim bamje ne italisht

----------

